# VISIT TO POPS HOUSE!



## N2TORTS (Apr 13, 2010)

Rummaging around ... 
Well ... here is some " poor" shots of " POPS" house .. that " we" constructed thru out the years.... hence .... my wild tort ideas and set ups. This is a really cool pad with an actual * True * .. suspended bridge off the master bedroom that leads to an upper deck on the back yard slope. The pool was the orig. from the 70's ( I have pics of me skateboarding in the darn thing ...ha ha ha .. ) .. but updated thru out the years with an added Jacuzzi and waterfull... which I added a few years back along with the bridge .... all for " Dad"..... thus the end result ... 











And the stair Case in " Progress" ... 





....... Happy Tort~n
JD


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow! How kewl is that Jeff! Did you and your father build that bridge? It must have been tricky to set it up, how did you? What a great view to have when looking out the window!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Wow! How kewl is that Jeff! Did you and your father build that bridge? It must have been tricky to set it up, how did you? What a great view to have when looking out the window!



Yup .. we sure did ...It has a 5,000lb load baring ... The bridge has steel cables (hidden ) that run the entire span. It was alot of fun to build and still in use today! It leads to a sundeck on the back slope ..


----------



## tortoiseguy65 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Jeff,
Your PM box is full. I sent you an email.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2010)

tortoiseguy65 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> Your PM box is full. I sent you an email.



LOL ... Urgh ... I know!!>.. Darn thing .. I emptied and still says its full??
Might be a Teky thing !
Ohhhh... Joshhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 15, 2010)

N2TORTS said:


> tortoiseguy65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jeff,
> ...


Jeff, mine was full too..... You have to delete almost everything, even the trash can. I just cleaned mine out too.....go figure..


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 15, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > tortoiseguy65 said:
> ...



<G> .... I wonder ....
OK ... figured it out ... Iam Blamin' the torts!


----------

